# Goat Boarding in Washington State



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi, my name is Maureen. We are about to put our primary residence (Orting, Wa) up for sell. This is where I have my four goats. We will be moving back into our smaller home to Bonney Lake, Wa. I do not want to sell or give up my goats. I'm having trouble finding a place set up for & desiring to board my goats for a fair rate. So, thought I would post here and see if anyone close by has the space and set up for my four goats. I'd pay monthly, visit a lot. We can discuss management & care needs & additional rates. This may be a long term temporary need until we find our forever ranch so we can have more goats & horses. 
Mom (Mary) & newest addition (Alvin)







Male Yearly (Manuel) 







Father (Klem)
(Pic will be found in Comments)

~Moe


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Father Goat (Klem) 








~Moe


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I wish I could help you but I live so far away. I will tell you that when we moved somewhere new we checked with the local ag teacher at the high school who connected me with someone I could keep my animals with. I don't know if you have already tried that or maybe even contacting the local county agent. They know everyone! Hopefully you find something that works out perfectly for you.


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

They are all well behaved boer goats. Easy on our fences. *Only escaped a couple times 
I just can't give them up. Please contact me if you can help or pass the word onto to someone you know close by me in Washington. Please & TY! 



~Moe


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

still said:


> I wish I could help you but I live so far away. I will tell you that when we moved somewhere new we checked with the local ag teacher at the high school who connected me with someone I could keep my animals with. I don't know if you have already tried that or maybe even contacting the local county agent. They know everyone! Hopefully you find something that works out perfectly for you.


Thank you for the leads. I had not tried that, but will!

~Moe


----------



## Chesawmomma (Sep 28, 2009)

I would help you out in a second if we were closer, just to have those gorgeous guys on my property1 I live in Chesaw tho, so it would be a drive for you I think. where is Bonny Lake?


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Chesawmomma said:


> I would help you out in a second if we were closer, just to have those gorgeous guys on my property1 I live in Chesaw tho, so it would be a drive for you I think. where is Bonny Lake?


Lol, thank you!

~Moe


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I just thought of another avenue you could try........calling local vet clinics to see if they know of anyone who might do that


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in Edgewood WA. I could possibly help. I've got dairy goats though, but if they all even sort of get along I could help for awhile... Go ahead and PM me if you are interested... I only have electric fences though, it keeps my herd in and coyotes away;-)


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

We have electric too. That's a huge plus to us! I will PM if nothing closer to Bonney Lake / Buckley area pans out. Ty! 


~Moe


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

We found all 4 goats a long term temporary home or boarding situation. It's absolutely ideal & close for us to visit! 


~Moe


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, good glad to hear that;-)


----------



## Chesawmomma (Sep 28, 2009)

That's great! Hope they enjoy their new home!


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Ty! 


~Moe


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Update: the goats are in their new location! For 1-2yrs as we place our 1acre up for sell & look for our dream ranch & forever home so we can have more horses, goats, chickens, and more! Lol I know this isnt the horse forum, but I haven't really joined those chats yet. My horse has already adapted well in his very large paddock w/ his own run in at NW Horse Park Orting, Wa. So many horse amenities & trails & river. Both locations remain very close to our Orting home we still live in & preparing for sell and our Bonney Lake home we are returning to (not livestock friendly, except maybe chickens & rabbits one day). We are very happy with both locations & have full access to our babies! 














~Moe


----------



## serindipitie (Jul 3, 2015)

*Curious if you found goat boarding*

I will soon be looking for a similar idea. I just moved to Washington from Arizona and will soon be shipping both my horse and her little Nigerian goat friend up. Horse boarding is easy to find, but most places are not equipped with goat fencing as well. We moved rather last minute and had to get an apartment that only had a year lease option, so mid next year we can look for our own little place to rent where hopefully horse AND goat can come too but they need to come up here before that time.

I'm curious if you ended up having any luck finding goat boarding? Coincidentally, Bonney Lake and Edgewood are right near me in Federal Way!

I think contacting a local ag instructor or 4-H program is also a great Idea, I may look into that when I know more about when I'll be able to get my girls up here. People keep saying, "just sell her and get another goat when you can... she's just a goat ..." they just don't get it, we LOVE our goats!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I could try it. I'm the one in Edgewood. All animals will be tested on November before I breed, since a few came in by parentage and are too young to test now. PM me if you are interested.


----------

